# Solved: Website embedded voice chat



## CPU-Ghost (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi ...

I am going to make a teaching website, and I was wondering if there is a chatting software or module that I can embed in my web site with the ability to put multiple rooms (classrooms) and that support voice chat (like paltalk), with administrative and organizing capabilities.

any help or hints will be appreciated ..

Thank You ...


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey

So you're kind of after a website embedded version of Skype?

Humz, there are lots of text/type software apps which you can embed into sites... live when you're on a shopping website, and it has a Live Help function...

Try these guys maybe:
http://solutions.liveperson.com/live-chat/


----------



## CPU-Ghost (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for replying amanxman ...

actually I've found what I needed in this website:
http://www.flashcoms.com

although its somewhat costy, but I think its worth it ...


----------

